# Hilfe zu Kauf eines Dell Notebooks



## _Grubi (4. April 2010)

Guten Tag,

ich plane gerade den Kauf eines Notebooks für den allgemeinen Hausgebrauch (Office & Internet, keine aufwendigen Spiele).


Ich dachte da an Dell, da ich früher selbst so eines hatte und recht zufrieden war.
Bei meiner Suche hat mich das Dell Vostro 3700 angesprochen und es stellen sich mir nun generell 2 Fragen:

Bei WLAN steht "ROW Dell Wireless 1520 (802.11n) Half Mini Card". Kann mir einer sagen, ob diese Karte somit nur den n-Standard unterstützt, oder ist es auch zu g kompatibel?
Kann man als Privatkunde überhaupt ein Dell Vostro kaufen? Es fällt immerhin in die Kategorie "kleine & mittlere Unternehmen"

Oder würdet ihr mit ein anderes Notebook empfehlen? Es sollte nicht viel mehr als 500€ kosten und mindestens 15,6" haben (17" wäre mir lieber, da es i.d.R. daheim stehen bleibt und man von 17" mehr hat). Auch habe ich darauf geachtet einen etwas modernere CPU zu wählen. Oder lohnt sich das bzgl Preis/Leistung noch nicht mit den Core i in Notebooks?

Gruß
grubi


----------



## Dr Dau (4. April 2010)

Hallo!



_Grubi hat gesagt.:


> Bei WLAN steht "ROW Dell Wireless 1520 (802.11n) Half Mini Card".


Auf die schnelle finde ich nicht wo Du diese Daten her hast, aber hier steht bei den technischen Daten "Wireless LAN: 802.11b/g/n".


_Grubi hat gesagt.:


> Es fällt immerhin in die Kategorie "kleine & mittlere Unternehmen"


Das ist nur eine "Leistungseinteilung" was die Ansprüche betrifft.
Man findet bei den Privatanwendern ja z.B. auch keine Server. 
Und wen man als kleines Unternehmen einen leistungsfähigen Server benötigt, dann muss man sich halt bei den Lösungen für grosse Unternehmen umsehen. 

Auf der o.g. Seite wird auch eine kostenlose Telefonnummer genannt.



_Grubi hat gesagt.:


> Es sollte nicht viel mehr als 500€ kosten und mindestens 15,6" haben (17" wäre mir lieber, da es i.d.R. daheim stehen bleibt und man von 17" mehr hat).


Mein Notebook hat 15,4", könnte ruhig etws grösser sein (natürlich mit einer entsprechend höheren Auflösung).


_Grubi hat gesagt.:


> Auch habe ich darauf geachtet einen etwas modernere CPU zu wählen. Oder lohnt sich das bzgl Preis/Leistung noch nicht mit den Core i in Notebooks?


Darüber kann man sich streiten.
Solange es Core 2 noch "wie Sand am Meer" gibt, bekommt man auch viel Leistung für (relativ) wenig Geld.
Der Core i wird aber im Verhältnis zum Core2 immer günstiger.

Ich weiss auch nicht was Du unter "keine aufwendigen Spiele" verstehst, Solitär ist nicht aufwendig..... und läuft auch auf einem Pentium I erstaunlich flüssig. 
Office und Internet braucht nun wirklich keine leistungsfähige CPU.
Meiner Meinung nach ist RAM viel wichtiger.
Wenn es unbedingt ein Quad-Core sein soll, muss es (bei Notebooks) schon der i7 sein.
Der bringt Dir aber nur wirklich etwas, wenn Deine Anwendungen auch alle Kerne nutzen können (was bei Office und den Webbrowsern wohl nicht viel Sinn macht ).
Beim Dual-Core würde ich den i7, wenn überhaupt, nur dann nehmen wenn es der i7-620M ist.

Hier mal die Vergleichsdaten:
Core i3
Core i5
Core i7

Ohne jetzt die Preise zu vergleichen und mit der Annahme dass der i5 günstiger wie der i7 ist, ist ein i5 mit mehr RAM meiner Meinung nach die bessere Wahl.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## _Grubi (11. April 2010)

Hi,

mir ist die Benachrichtung über deinen Post irgendwie verloren gegangen, sorry für die späte Antwort 

Das technische Datenblatt habe ich mittlerweile auf gefunden, worau ich die gleiche Info ziehen konnte wie du^^. Ich hatte diese Bezeichnung beim Konfigurieren gefunden.

Mit nicht besonders aufwendigen Spielen meine ich vor allem irgendwelche Strategiespielchen und Lernsoftware (ist für jüngere Geschwister, die das hauptsächlich für die Schule brauchen).
Wenn das Notebook jedoch neu gekauft wird, sollte es auch die Möglichkeit haben, dass man unterwegs (falls man es z.B. mal zur Verwandtschafft mitnimmt) auch einmal ein Filmchen anschauen kann, ohne dass es ständig am ruckeln ist.

Hab mich mittlerweile auch einmal in der Verwandschaft umgehört und dort ein Notebook, wenn auch schon etwas älter, in die Hände bekommen, dass einmal kräftig durchgetestet wird, ob es den Anforderungen genügt. Wenn ja, hätte sich das Thema erst einmal erledigt, wenn nein, bin ich weiterhin für Tipps bzgl "günstige Office-, Browser-, Lern-Notebooks" die nicht gleich wieder veraltet sind offen


----------



## Dr Dau (11. April 2010)

Strategiespiele können auch recht hohe Anforderungen an die Hardware stellen.
Siehe z.B. Anno 1404.
Da sollte man sich also vorher ertsmal über die Anforderungen informieren.



_Grubi hat gesagt.:


> Wenn das Notebook jedoch neu gekauft wird, sollte es auch die Möglichkeit haben, dass man unterwegs (falls man es z.B. mal zur Verwandtschafft mitnimmt) auch einmal ein Filmchen anschauen kann, ohne dass es ständig am ruckeln ist.


Also auf meinem Core 2 Duo (2x 1,73Mhz und 128MB Grafikkarte) ruckelt nichts..... zumindest nich bei DVD und HD ready 720p.
Allerdings würde ich bei Filmen nicht auf das Netzteil verzichten. 



_Grubi hat gesagt.:


> ....."günstige Office-, Browser-, Lern-Notebooks" die nicht gleich wieder veraltet sind offen


"günstig" und "nicht gleich wieder veraltet" ist so eine Sache.
Selbst teure Hardware ist schnell wieder veraltet.
Z.B. ist der Core 2 Quad 2007 erschienen ..... bereits 2008 ist dann der Core i7 (Quad-Core) rausgekommen..... und wenn man dann noch sieht wie oft innerhalb einer Serie Nachfolger erscheinen (ohne jetzt genau zu vergleichen, würde ich sagen so ca. alle 1-3 Monate), wird einem schlecht dabei. 
Gerade erst letzten Monat ist ein neuer Core i rausgekommen..... mit 6 Kernen (allerdings nur als Desktop Version).


----------

